# OSR News Roundup



## thirdkingdom (Dec 20, 2021)

I've added an OSR News Roundup to my blog, with the aim to post a new one each Monday. First one is up today. If you are or know of a creator I can promote be sure to let me know. 









						OSR News Roundup for 12.20.21
					

This is the first post of the OSR News Roundup, which I'm hoping will be posted on a weekly basis every Monday, covering OSR releases from the previous week. If you have something you would like included please email me details at thirdkingdomgames at gmail dot com. You can send me...




					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 27, 2021)

New OSR News Roundup is out, covering the week ending 12.26.21: OSR News Roundup for December 27th, 2021


----------



## Ath-kethin (Dec 27, 2021)

Great. Just what I needed: another regular notification of stuff to spend money on, this one catered toward my specific tastes.

Sigh.

Looks good!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 27, 2021)

Ath-kethin said:


> Great. Just what I needed: another regular notification of stuff to spend money on, this one catered toward my specific tastes.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Looks good!




Hah!

Thanks!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 3, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for the week ending 1/2/22 is up now: OSR News Roundup for January 3rd, 2022


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice.  As an OSE referee I'm always looking for cool new stuff.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 7, 2022)

I've added a review column to the blog, which I will be posting every Friday: Friday Reviews: BaF Games Muse Class for BX


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 10, 2022)

New OSR News Roundup is up. Lots of stuff was announce or released last week, including a large number of nautical releases. OSR News Roundup for January 10th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 11, 2022)

I've posted some new products that are now available on the site, including a pdf of Populated Hexes Monthly #6, premium print versions of Into the Wild, Filling in the Blanks, and Basilisk Hill Ultimate, and an off-set print run of Populated Hexes #0, which I'm selling at cost singly but also including it free as part of a physical order.
I've also added some used titles to the website.






						New Releases for 1.11.22
					

I've got a couple of new releases for Third Kingdom Games to announce. First, the pdf of Populated Hexes Monthly #6 is now available. It explores the arctic settlement of Ogrim, gateway to the Frozen Wastes, and the inhabitants within. It also has rules for adding templates to character classes...




					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 13, 2022)

New blog column is up. "Meet the Publisher" is a weekly short interview with an OSR-adjacent publisher that caught my eye during the previous Monday's News Roundup. The inaugural post features Kelly Bean of Thick Thief Games. Meet the Publisher: Thick Thief Games


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 14, 2022)

Review of the Artificer Class for OSE by Wolfgoat: Friday Reviews: The Artificer Class by Wolfgoat


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 17, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for January 17th, 2022 has just been posted.





						OSR Roundup for January 17th, 2022
					

Before we get into the meat of the Roundup I wanted to post a reminder that with Zinequest being moved to August an alternative has been set up for folks that still want to go ahead with their releases this month. You can find the Zinemonth website here, and it's already filling up with plenty...




					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 20, 2022)

Email interview with Perplexing Ruins, the author of Demonsbane (now up on itch). Meet the Publisher: Perplexing Ruins


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 21, 2022)

The Friday Review is up, featuring the leprechaun class for OSE, by Appendix N Entertainment. Friday Reviews: The Leprechaun, by Appendix N Entertainment


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 24, 2022)

OSR Roundup for January 24th is up. Lots of stuff in today's post.






						OSR News Roundup for January 24, 2022
					

There was a lot of stuff either released or announced this week, and I'm sure I didn't include everything. My apologies if I missed your release; please send me an email or message and I can include it in next week's. I missed this last week and wanted to make sure it gets included this week...




					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 24, 2022)

Maybe it is just me, but is there any chance you would change the font of your blog. I went over there to check it out and just had to leave because I the font was uncomfortable to read. I know is sounds odd, and this not something I ever expected to write, but the font just really others my eyes.  Just a thought.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 24, 2022)

This is something I'm working on. The blog is part of the website, and doesn't offer as many customization tools as a Wordpress or similar (the current font is the default for the blog).


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 24, 2022)

I think I changed it so it is better.


dave2008 said:


> Maybe it is just me, but is there any chance you would change the font of your blog. I went over there to check it out and just had to leave because I the font was uncomfortable to read. I know is sounds odd, and this not something I ever expected to write, but the font just really others my eyes.  Just a thought.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 25, 2022)

I've added Izirion's Enchiridion of the West Marches to my webstore. A premium color hardback book, written for 5e but easily adapted for OSR-style games, this beautiful tome provides guidance on running hexcrawls. Izirion's Enchiridion of the West Marches | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 27, 2022)

Taichara, the author of A Collection of Curious Characters, is the newest subject of my Meet the Publisher interview: Meet the Publisher: taichara


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 28, 2022)

This Friday's review is Of Mushrooms Meet and Marvelous, a scenario for Under Hill, By Water: Friday Review: Of Mushrooms Meet and Marvelous


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 31, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 1.31.22 is now out. A _lot_ of upcoming releases this week! OSR News Roundup for 1.31.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 3, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with author/illustrator Evlyn Moreau: Meet the Publisher: Evlyn Moreau


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 4, 2022)

Today's Friday review is @PlanarCompass "To Elfland and Back" mini-game. Friday Review: To Elfland and Back


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 7, 2022)

News Roundup for 2.7.22 is up. I tried to focus on products that had been released last week, rather than currently crowdfunding projects. OSR News Roundup 2.7.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 10, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Rafael Falk, author of Lucid: Sea of Dreams. Meet the Publisher: Rafael Falk


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 11, 2022)

Today's mini-review is for Brewkessel #1, a serial megadungeon put out by @Kettlesberg_ Friday Reviews: Brewkessel #1


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 14, 2022)

New OSR News Roundup is now live:






						OSR News Roundup: 2.14.22
					

Let's see what came out last week, shall we? With Zine Month in full swing, the release schedule seems to have slowed down a bit, but I'm sure there's stuff I will be missing. If I did, please let me know and I will add it to next week's update. If you're interested in signing up for the mailing...




					www.thirdkingdomgames.com


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 17, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with DM Wilson and Sarah Brunt, the folks behind Planar Compass: Meet the Publisher: Planar Compass


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 21, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 2.21.22 is up: OSR News Roundup for 2.21.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 24, 2022)

Short email interview with Amanda P of Hopeful Weird Wonder up on my blog. Meet the Publisher: Amanda P


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 25, 2022)

Quick Friday review of Thursday, by Eli Steitz. A game of time loops, drama, and learning from your mistakes. Friday Review: Thursday, by Eli Seitz


----------



## thirdkingdom (Feb 28, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 2.28.22 is live. OSR News Roundup 2.28.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 3, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Lucas Rolim: Meet the Publisher: Lucas Rolim


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 7, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for March 7th, 2022 is now up: OSR News Roundup for 3.7.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 10, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with tibbius, a prolific creator of indie games: Meet the Publisher: Tibbius


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 11, 2022)

Friday mini-review of Charles Ferguson-Avery's new 'zine, _As the Gods Demand_.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 14, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 3.14.22 is now live: OSR News Roundup for 3.14.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 17, 2022)

Thursday's Meet the Publisher is up, this week featuring Ryan Thompson of Appendix N Entertainment: https://www.thirdkingdomgames.com/post/meet-the-publisher-appendix-n-entertainment


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 21, 2022)

News Roundup for 3.21.22 is up: OSR News Roundup for 3.21.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 24, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with illustrator Denis McCarthy: Meet the Publisher: Denis McCarthy


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 28, 2022)

Roundup for the last Monday in March is now live. OSR News Roundup


----------



## thirdkingdom (Mar 31, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Yochai Gal, the author of Cairn: Meet the Publisher: Yochai Gal


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 4, 2022)

News Roundup for the first Monday in April is now live: OSR News Roundup 4.4.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 7, 2022)

A bit late but definitely worth the wait, Ava Islam is the subject of today's Meet the Publisher interview: Meet the Publisher: Ava Islam


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 11, 2022)

New OSR News Roundup is now up: OSR News Roundup for 4.11.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 14, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with industry veteran and OSR-adjacent indie game designer Rose Bailey. Meet the Publisher: Rose Bailey


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 18, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 4.18.22 is now live. I think I missed a couple of folks who contacted me last night after I turned my computer off. Will get you next week. OSR News Roundup 4.18.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 21, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Brazilian artist Carlos Castilho. Meet the Publisher: Carlos Castilho


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 25, 2022)

Monday's News Roundup is now live: OSR News Roundup 4.25.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Apr 28, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Jim Hall of Brooklet Games: Meet the Publisher: Jim Hall of Brooklet Games


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 2, 2022)

News Roundup for 5.2.22 is now live: OSR News Roundup 5.2.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 5, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Marc Braden of This is the Weird. Marc was living in Ukraine up to a month or so ago, and his works are heavily influenced by Slavic mythology: Meet the Publisher: Marc Braden


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 9, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is now live: OSR News Roundup 5.9.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 12, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with artist Michelle Smallwood Meet the Publisher: Michelle Smallwood


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 16, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 5.16.22 is now live. Check it out to find all of the new OSR and indie releases from last week. OSR News Roundup 5.16.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 19, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with the acclaimed author Diogo Nogueira: Meet the Publisher: Diogo Nogueira


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 23, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for 5.23.22 is now live. Check it out to get links to a bunch of new OSR and indie tabletop gaming releases from last week. OSR News Roundup for 5.23.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 26, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview features Logar the Barbarian, the driving force behind the excellent Wobblies and Wizards podcast. Meet the Publisher: Logar the Barbarian!


----------



## thirdkingdom (May 30, 2022)

Today's News Roundup is now live. OSR News Roundup for May 30, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 2, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Aaron Dill of Jolly Lark. An industry veteran of GW, Gale Force 9, and Monster Fight Club, Aaron talks about his new venture and minis in general. Meet the Publisher: Aaron Dill of Jolly Lark


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 6, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is now live, highlighting a bunch of OSR and indie ttrpg projects from last week: OSR News Roundup for July 6th


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 9, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Hydra Cooperative editor and author Humza Kazmi. Meet the Publisher: Humza Kazmi


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 13, 2022)

News Roundup for June 13th is now live. Check it out for a selection of the best OSR and indie ttrpg products released last week. OSR News Roundup for June 13th


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 16, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with IKO the lost bay, currently Kickstarting Skyrealms with art by Evlyn Moreau Meet the Publisher: IKO the Lost Bay


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jun 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 20, 2022)

It's a bit later than I would like, but today's OSR News Roundup is live: OSR News Roundup for June 20th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 23, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with the incomparable Jennell Jaquays: Meet the Publisher: Jennell Jaquays


----------



## Mannahnin (Jun 23, 2022)

thirdkingdom said:


> Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with the incomparable Jennell Jaquays: Meet the Publisher: Jennell Jaquays



Excellent!


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 27, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is now live, featuring new releases from the OSR and indie spheres: OSR News Roundup for June 27th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jun 30, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Roderic Waibel of Izegrim Creations: Meet the Publisher: Izegrim Creations

@Sacrosanct


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 4, 2022)

News Roundup for July 4th, 2022 is now live. Featuring last week's releases in the OSR and indie ttrpg spheres: News Roundup for July 4th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 7, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Luka Rejec, author of Ultraviolet Grasslands, Holy Mountain Shaker, and much more. Meet the Publisher: Luka Rejec


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 11, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for July 11th is now live. Check it out for the newest in OSR and indie tabletop gaming: News Roundup for July 11th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 14, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Philip Reed. Just in time for August's ZineQuest we talk about printing and Kickstarting: Meet the Publisher: Philip Reed


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 18, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for July 18th, 2022 is now live. Check it out for a sampling of last week's new releases: News Roundup for 7.18.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 21, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Zedeck Siew and Mun Kao of Centaur Games, publishers of A Thousand Thousand Islands and the recently Kickstarted Reach of the Roach God: Meet the Publisher: Zedeck Siew and Mun Kao


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 25, 2022)

News Roundup for July 25th, 2022 is now live: News Roundup 7.25.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 28, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is a twofer with author Matt Finch and copy editor Brian Johnson: Meet the Publisher Twofer: Matt Finch and Brian Johnson


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 1, 2022)

The News Roundup for August 1st, 2022 is now live, highlighting OSR and indie gaming releases from last week and previewing August's interview series with authors participating in ZineQuest4. News Roundup August 1st, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 8, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is live. Check it out to catch some of the most recent ttrpg releases, including updates and links on ZineQuest4 projects. OSR News Roundup for August 8th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 15, 2022)

Today's Covid-shortened edition of the OSR News Roundup is now live: OSR News Roundup for August 15th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 22, 2022)

Today's edition of the OSR News Roundup is now out. Check it out to see the latest releases in the indie and OSR ttrpg sphere as well as a recap of last week's interviews OSR News Roundup for August 22nd, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Aug 29, 2022)

News Roundup for August 29th is now live: OSR News Roundup for August 29th, 2022 Check it out for all the indie and OSR gaming news as ZineQuest4 begins to wind down.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 1, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with the legendary Steve Jackson of Steve Jackson Games. Meet the Publisher: Steve Jackson


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 5, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is live, featuring the latest releases in the OSR and indie ttrpg scene.    OSR News Roundup for September 5th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 8, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher is with Martin Thomas of the Daddy Rolled a 1 blog. I ask him questions about gaming with kids as well as his current projects: Meet the Publisher: Daddy Rolled a 1


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 12, 2022)

The OSR News Roundup for September 12th is now live, featuring current indie and OSR ttrpg releases. OSR News Roundup for September 12th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 15, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Joe Wetzel of Inkwell Ideas , talking about his mapping software that can be used to create hex, dungeon, or city maps: Meet the Publisher: Inkwell Ideas


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 19, 2022)

Today's News Roundup is now live, featuring a selection of releases in the OSR and indie tabletop gaming field: OSR News Roundup for September 19th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 22, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Geek Gamer, who runs one of the most popular Youtube channels focusing on solo gaming: Meet the Publisher: Geek Gamer


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 26, 2022)

The OSR News Roundup for September 26th is live. Check it out for a review of releases in the indie and OSR ttrpg scene over the past week. OSR News Roundup September 26th


----------



## thirdkingdom (Sep 29, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Gavin Norman of NecroticGnome , author of Old School Essentials. Meet the Publisher: Gavin Norman of Necrotic Gnome


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 3, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for October 3rd is now live, featuring new releases and crowdfunding projects in the OSR and indie spheres: OSR News Roundup for October 3rd, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 6, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Tony Vasinda of @plusoneexp . Tony talks about zines, his current projects, and increasing diversity in gaming. Meet the Publisher: Tony Vasinda of Plus One Exp


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 10, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for October 10th, 2022 is now live: OSR News Roundup for October 10th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 13, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Eric Bloat. He discusses his current Stranger Things inspired Kickstarter as well as his previous catalog of products: Meet the Publisher: Eric Bloat


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 17, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for October 17th is now live. Check it out for the newest OSR and indie ttrpg gaming releases: OSR News Roundup 10.17.22


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 18, 2022)

I just posted an offschedule Meet the Publisher interview I did with Rose Bailey, author of the OSE version of Shadow of Golgotha: Meet the Publisher Special Edition: Rose Bailey


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 20, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Jason Vey , talking about Night Shift, the game of modern day supernatural horror: Meet the Publisher: Jason Vey of Elf Lair Games


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 24, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is live, featuring some of the newest OSR and indie releases: https://www.thirdkingdomgames.com/post/osr-news-roundup-for-october-24th-2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 27, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Tim Brannan , author of The Other Side blog and various witchy projects, and co-author of Night Shift with Jason Vey. Meet the Publisher: Tim Brannan


----------



## thirdkingdom (Oct 31, 2022)

The OSR News Roundup for October 31st is now live. Check it out to catch some of the newest OSR and indie ttrpg releases from last week: OSR News Roundup for October 31st, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 3, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with David Donachie and Paul Partington, authors with Red Ruin Publishing. They publish content (free!) for the Dragon Warriors rpg: Meet the Publisher: David M. Donachie and Paul Partington


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 7, 2022)

Today's OSR News Roundup is live, featuring a selection of last week's releases from the indie and OSR ttrpg spheres. OSR News Roundup for November 7th


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 10, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Richard Ruane, author of My Chivalric Bromance, Barrow Keep, and more: Meet the Publisher: Richard Ruane of R. Rook Studios


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 14, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for November 14th is now live. Check it out for a collection of new releases in the indie and OSR tabletop spheres: OSR News Roundup for November 13th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 17, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Wayne Robert, authout of Dungeon Plumbers and the currently crowdfunding Pan, His Majesty in Yellow, a mash-up of Peter Pan and The King in Yellow: Meet the Publisher: Wayne Robert


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 19, 2022)

I've just posted a quick, ZineQuest follow-up interview with Gianluca of the Italian indie cooperative FLAM: ZineQuest Followup Interview: Gianluca with FLAM


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 21, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for November 21st is now live, highlighting recent OSR and indie ttrpg releases: OSR News Roundup for November 21st, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Nov 28, 2022)

The OSR News Roundup is now live. Check it out for a review of the indie and osr releases from the previous week. OSR Roundup for November 28th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 1, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with the artist Acid Lich, and we talk about her influences, tattooing, and her creative process. Meet the Publisher: Acid Lich (Lizzy Libby)


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 5, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for December  5th is now live. Check it out for an overview of last week's indie and osr ttrpg releases. OSR News Roundup for December 5th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 8, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Ben Laurence, author of Through Ultan's Door and other titles: Meet the Publisher Interview: Ben Laurence of Through Ultan's Door


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 12, 2022)

OSR News Roundup for December 12th is now live. Check it out for an overview of new OSR and indie releases from the past week: OSR News Roundup for December 12th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 15, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher Inteview is with Brad Kerr, author of the newly released Wyvern Songs adventure for Old School Essentials: Meet the Publisher: Brad Kerr


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 19, 2022)

Today is the one-year anniversary of the OSR News Roundup, and today's edition includes a one day only 40% discount code to celebrate: OSR News Roundup for December 19th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 22, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with the duo behind Crumbling Keep, best known for their solo/co-op game Marching Order: Meet the Publisher: Crumbling Keep


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 26, 2022)

Final News Roundup of the year is live. Check it out for a selection of recent OSR and indie ttrpg releases: OSR News Roundup for December 26th, 2022


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 29, 2022)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Colin Le Sueur, author of Runecairn and the recently released, Dark Tower-inspired We Deal in Lead: Meet the Publisher: Colin Le Sueur


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 2, 2023)

First News Roundup for 2023 is live. Check it out for a selection of last week's new indie and OSR releases: OSR News Roundup for January 2nd, 2023


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jan 5, 2023)

Today's Meet the Publisher interview is with Jim Crocker of Games on Demand and Indie Press Revolution Meet the Publisher: Jim Crocker of Jim Likes Games


----------



## thirdkingdom (Monday at 12:19 PM)

Today's OSR News Roundup is now live: OSR News Roundup for 1.9.23


----------



## thirdkingdom (Yesterday at 12:41 PM)

Today's Meet the Publisher Interview is with Jon Britton of the Actual Play podcast 3d6 Down the Line: Meet the Publisher: Jon Britton of 3d6 Down the Line


----------

